# Large Sprayer Build



## theKOkid (Jul 22, 2019)

Anyone here have experience building a commercial size sprayer of any kind? I am looking to do a side business starting in the spring and over the winter will build my equipment. I am good with starting basic (200 gallon tank with a 300' hose) or could do a tank and build my own ride-on rig if someone has a good blueprint to get me going.

Where I really get lost is on what type of pump to use and how to hook up anything other than certain centrifugal pumps that most all of the pre-built commercial rigs come with. Those are pretty expensive though so if someone has wisdom on pumps and how to set all that up I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

No but look at the spec. sheets.

It's really no different than an irrigation systems except the pump replaces the water pressure from the source and the irrigation pipe becomes the hose.

I'm sure there's more tricks than that to it but it's just a bigger scale system.

One thing to try is to mock this system up small scale... have you built a smaller boom style yet ? Start there.

I'll also add that it's better for you to design your own system so that you know the capabilities and limitations and how to fix if something goes wrong... especially in a scenario where your on the hook to service X customs in a certain day and downtime isn't an option.


----------

